# green card reentry permit biometrics question



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello. My husband is a UK citizen who is working in the US and holds a green card. He recently accepted an 18 month position in the UK so he will be moving there in 4 weeks. 

He wants to get a reentry permit so that we can return to the US in 18 months if we choose. However, he saw that he needs to allow 8 weeks for the biometrics appointment, but he is flying out 4 weeks from today. Is there anything he can do about this? Can he get the biometrics done early, or is it possible to do them in the UK?

Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hi nkb535,

I got the Re-Entry Permit and came in using it last year before it expired. You have to be in the US to do it, no other option. I applied and wrote EXPEDITE on the envelope and received a letter for an appointment in around 2.5 weeks. I read this on another forum and it seemed to work for me but I applied over 2 years ago now so it could have changed. 

Once I did the biometrics, I left for the UK and had the Re-Entry Permit posted to the US Embassy in London. Make sure you write a UK phone number on the application form as I didn't and they didn't contact me to pick it up, even though I had a US phone number and email address on the form! Picking it up was easy as well, no long wait time which is the norm at the London office.

Hope that helps!


----------



## samuel5028 (Apr 15, 2010)

nkb535 said:


> Hello. My husband is a UK citizen who is working in the US and holds a green card. He recently accepted an 18 month position in the UK so he will be moving there in 4 weeks.
> 
> He wants to get a reentry permit so that we can return to the US in 18 months if we choose. However, he saw that he needs to allow 8 weeks for the biometrics appointment, but he is flying out 4 weeks from today. Is there anything he can do about this? Can he get the biometrics done early, or is it possible to do them in the UK?
> 
> Any advice would be great, thanks.


You will need to be present in the US for the biometrics or risk having your reentry application denied. Check out the form instructions for form I-131 for what has to be done in case of expedite requests. The instructions on the USCIS form say: 

"Expedite Request Instructions To request expedited processing of applications for Re-entry Permit or Refugee Travel Document, write the word EXPEDITE in the top right corner of the application in black ink. We recommend providing e-mail addresses and a fax number with any expedite request for the Re-entry Permit or Refugee Travel Document."


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

form 131 has to be applied for in the US
you must be available for the biometrics

then you can leave and have it forwarded


----------

